# East Central Illinois - East Central IL / 2 Chevy plow trucks for sale



## MagLan (Oct 19, 2010)

Updating these two trucks after this winter season. They will be available after the last of the snow sometime in March hopefully. Both are 2500 HD, 4x4, 6.0L, power locks and windows, cruise, etc. One is a 2001 and one a 2002. The 2001 is the higher mileage truck and also has brand new tires. The 2002 tires are 80% plus. All new shocks on both trucks spring 2019. Trucks are being sold with Western 8' straight blades and Daniels pull plows shown. Also have a spare Western and spare Daniels available for additional money if interested.

$8,000 each or two for $15,000.


----------



## MagLan (Oct 19, 2010)




----------

